# Our fallen friends who lost their lives at work.



## Simonizer (Mar 15, 2012)

Daryl Clark, Jul15, 1964- Mar05, 2012. A very good and experienced faller, a gentleman and a friend. RIP buddy, your smiling face will always be missed and your laughter thought of fondly. Simon.


----------



## TheOldBiker (Mar 21, 2012)

*Condolences*

Sorry to hear about your bud.


----------

